# Tetanus shot



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

Just thought this was interesting. Not making a vaccination statement one way or the other.

http://www.thelibertybeacon.com/201...-causes-new-disease-new-vaccines-worse-12203/


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

I hate cold links( you never really know what you're clicking on). what does it say? post some of the points or something.

just from the little I see on the link I'm not sure what it's truely about.

I will say that I just got a tetanus shot last year. that is one vaccination I will get. But I don't go for flu, or hep B or C vax and that sort of thing.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

This may be unrelated to the OP but most of the time when you get a Tetanus vaccination you are also receiving Diphtheria and Pertussis also.

I was told by my doctor that the DPT vaccine is what you get when you get a Tetanus shot.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Davarm said:


> I was told by my doctor that the DPT vaccine is what you get when you get a Tetanus shot.


Texas is BIG on the DPT radio ads, too. I'll bet you can't even get the tetanus by itself... the DPT probably comes in 55 gallon drums in Texas!


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

Ok, but it's a long one.

By: Heidi Stevenson

The tetanus vaccine causes a new disease known both as Hughes syndrome and antiphospholipid syndrome (APS). It's an autoimmune condition that can attack any part of the body, though is best noted for heart attacks and killing fetuses. It's likely that APS will become more common with the new generation of vaccine adjuvants now being produced.

The sufferers of (APS) are mostly women, and its diagnosis is often made as a result of multiple pregnancy losses. As is typical of new diseases, research is focused on finding a genetic cause, in spite of the fact that the connection with vaccines is well known and documented.

As the name implies, APS is a condition in which phospholipids, natural and necessary substances required by every part of the body, is seen as an infectious agent by the immune system. So, this substance that exists in every cell becomes subject to attack. Symptoms include:

Blindness
Cardiovascular:
Deep vein thrombosis (clots in veins)
Phlebitis
Thrombocytopenia (deficiency of blood platelets, causing bleeding & bruising)
Atherosclerosis
Pulmonary embolus (clots in the lungs)
Heart valve abnormatilies
Stroke
Headaches & migraines
Miscarriages
Neurological disorders:
Epilepsy
Chorea (sudden uncontrollable jittery movements)
Transverse myelitis (inflammation of the spinal cord)
Multiple sclerosis
Cognitive dysfunction
Skin disorders, including mottling, ulcers, and necrosis

APS can also be diagnosed-more accurately, misdiagnosed-as lupus erythematosus, which is another vaccine-induced condition.
APS and Vaccines

One study calls Hughes syndrome the "classical antiphospholipid syndrome"[1]. That study refers to similarities between plasma protein beta-2-glycoprotein-I (β2GPI), which is attacked in APS, and the tetanus vaccine. That is, the tetanus antigen has parts that are virtually identical to β2GPI, which is found virtually everywhere in the body.

Another study documents how APS can be induced in laboratory animals with tetanus vaccination[2]. Many large number of other studies document and investigate the connection between vaccines and antiphospholipid syndrome[3,4,5,6,7,8].

These studies leave little doubt that APS is caused by vaccines. That should come as little surprise, since it was first identified as a disease during the 1980s. If this disease existed prior to vaccines, it was so rare that it was unknown. Now, it can take its place among a growing list of vaccine-induced conditions, including rheumatoid arthritis, macrophagic myofasciitis, multiple sclerosis, autism, and siliconosis. The list keeps growing and many believe that all these conditions should be included under a single name, autoimmune/inflammatory syndrome induced by adjuvants, or ASIA.
Article Addendum

In a rather humorous exchange, the head of the APS Foundation of America objected to the use of their website as a reference-though it was, as it was heavily referenced for the effects of APS, though not for its focus on anything but vaccines as the cause. I removed the reference, as demanded, but a new one to the site is now going up. It's number 9 in Sources. She offered it as proof that APS goes back to 1906, so therefore could not be caused by vaccines. So what does the article state?

In discussing the history of APS, the article states that in 1906 Wasserman and coworkers "developed serological reactions for the diagnosis of syphilis utilizing phospholipid-rich tissues as antigens[9]". In other words, they developed symptoms as a result of the injection of phospholipids in 1906. It now stands as the earliest proof of the likely causal link between vaccines and APS.

A tip of the hat to the head of the APS Foundation of America, unintentional though the offer of documentation is!
Why New Generation Vaccines Are Especially Worrisome

Phospholipids are a primary part of your body, forming part of the membrane of every cell, among other functions. They're under attack in APS. As can be seen with regard to tetanus vaccine, APS can be induced by the antigen when the epitope-the part of the antigen forming the pattern that autobodies are designed to attack-is similar to a particular part of the body.

What's frightening is that phospholipids are becoming a primary ingredient of vaccines in the form of a new generation of adjuvants made via recombinant DNA by diddling with a part of pathogenic bacteria called outer membrane vesicles (OMVs). You can read more about them in New Generation of Vaccine Adjuvants: Worst Ever?
OMVs allow for designer vaccine antigens and adjuvants. OMV adjuvants are, of course, being promoted as the safest ever developed. That safety claim is based on the fact that they're so much like the body already. This is the same claim that's been used to promote squalene, which, as we've recently seen with the tragic cases of narcolepsy in children after the squalene-laced flu vaccine, Pandemrix, was unleashed in Europe, can devastate lives. Gaia Health explained the issue in How the Flu Vaccine Causes Narcolepsy.

Squalene is a lipid. That's what makes it so dangerous. OMVs are even more precisely analogous to human tissue, because they are not only lipids, they are phospholipids-which are precisely what the body attacks in APS. Therefore, we can anticipate that there will be ever-more cases of APS as we see the approval of ever-more OMV-based vaccines, which are in the pipeline now.

Have no doubt: these vaccines will be approved. The first one, Cervarix, is already out there-and it's been deemed safe, in spite of evidence to the contrary.

People with APS are suffering from phospholipid antibodies that are erroneously destroying parts of the eye, cardiovascular system, brain, nerves, skin, reproductive system-in short, any part of the body. This self-destruction is induced by vaccine technologies. These technologies are presumed safe without adequate, if any, testing. Just how many people must suffer before this travesty is ended? When will the clearly mad purveyors of these technologies step back and question what they're doing?

The fact is that there are not just one, but several generations of people who don't even know what good health is. Worse, each successive generation is growing sicker than the previous one. And worst of all, the vaccine junta is not only unconcerned, it's massively gearing up this vaccine arms race against the human race.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

My wife is very anti-vax.... we sat down and read this,
and then what is scary is google: "a new generation of adjuvants".... 
holy cow, that should scare anyone!


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Hughes Syndrome was named for the man who discovered it and is also genetic in my family (strangely on the HUGHES side-- we're looking at a link). It caused my miscarriage, my sis in laws baby to have his stroke in utero, my cousins daughter to have 3 strokes in utero, etc. I am distantly related to my husband, yes we were born and raised in KY. 

As scary as the condition may sound, its easily treated by extra folic acid and a baby aspirin daily.


----------



## majmill (Jun 6, 2012)

dixiemama said:


> Hughes Syndrome was named for the man who discovered it and is also genetic in my family (strangely on the HUGHES side-- we're looking at a link). It caused my miscarriage, my sis in laws baby to have his stroke in utero, my cousins daughter to have 3 strokes in utero, etc. I am distantly related to my husband, yes we were born and raised in KY.
> 
> As scary as the condition may sound, its easily treated by extra folic acid and a baby aspirin daily.


Whether or not tetnus shots cause ASIA I would rather get ASIA than tetnus! Tetnus is fatal!


----------



## AgentFlounder (Dec 12, 2008)

This is an interesting counter to the toxins-in-vaccines thing:

http://www.sciencebasedmedicine.org/toxic-myths-about-vaccines/

Sample excerpt:

Because mercury hasn't been in most childhood vaccines for six years, one of the two most favored ingredients that antivaccinationists now like to cite is formaldehyde. Yes, that is indeed the same chemical that's used to fix tissue for pathology (usually as a 10% solution known as formalin that contains 10 g/100 ml of formaldehyde and is buffered to a neutral pH) and the same chemical used in the embalming fluid for the cadavers we dissected as medical students. (Indeed, I still remember that smell, which was impossible to get rid of entirely during the months I took gross anatomy.) During the vaccine manufacturing process, it's used to inactivate live virus, and traces do remain after manufacturing. Why on earth would those traces be allowed to remain? Remember again: The dose makes the poison. In trace amounts, formaldehyde is not dangerous. Also, it doesn't last long in aqueous solution, such as vaccines. It breaks down to formic acid and carbon monoxide. Moreover, exposure to far more formaldehyde than any vaccine contains is ubiquitous in modern life. It's in auto exhaust, and various substances found in virtually every household emit it:

"Latex paint, fingernail hardener, and fingernail polish release a large amount of formaldehyde to the air. Plywood and particle board, as well as furniture and cabinets made from them, fiberglass products, new carpets, decorative laminates, and some permanent press fabrics give off a moderate amount of formaldehyde. Some paper products, such as grocery bags and paper towels, give off small amounts of formaldehyde. Because these products contain formaldehyde, you may also be exposed on the skin by touching or coming in direct contact with them. You may also be exposed to small amounts of formaldehyde in the food you eat. You are not likely to be exposed to formaldehyde in the water you drink because it does not last a long time in water."


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

majmill:

I'm not saying don't get the vaccine; everyone in my family had dtp as a kid and we even got boosters when building the house.

Yes, Hughes Syndrome causes some pretty serious stuff, but once a condition has a name, people become fatalistic. Its an easily treatable condition with OTC meds.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

well, since I'm post menopausal I have no worries of having any miscarriages.

I will continue to get a tetanus shot when I need one.


I just want to know why IF vax cause so many problems then why doesn't EVERYONE have these problems? Why aren't we all walking or crawling around with all these deadly problems?

I just always wondered about that. *shrugs*


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

I don't know. I suppose for the same reason that not every person is allergic to stuff. I think it comes down to 'the greater good' in most cases. The benefits outweigh the risks in most cases so those who have a negative or even deadly reaction to a vaccine are just statistics. Unless, of course, you or your child is the one that has the horrible side effect or dies.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

The chicken pox vaccine was ineffective for me-- got a BAD case when I was 4. Hospitalized for a week for dehydration due to them being in my mouth and it hurting to swallow, my eyes swelled shut and I have scars from some. 

Some ppl just react differently to certain components of the drugs.


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

Tetanus shots are quite literally handed out like candy if you do not recall the last time you got one.

I bet that if the disease was fully traced back to the tetanus shot, there would be class-actions all over the place.

As for me, I not get the shots if I was in high risk category. I got the flu shot when my newest son was born because I would rather risk the side effects than give him the flu at a couple weeks old. A tetanus shot however, I would never turn down.


----------

